# Puppy urinating in his bed



## Beckysiv (Jul 26, 2014)

My beagle puppy is five months old now. And he keeps peeing on his freshly washed bed. He has a plastic bed with two blankets in. As soon as he gets in he will urinate, not a lot, but enough for it to smell. Now this is my first puppy. Everything I read on the internet is contradictory. I see that puppies will never mess where they sleep, but then I read that he is marking his territory. 

When he does pee on his bed is that putting him off sleeping in it? Because we have trouble getting him off our bed and in to his own at night.


----------



## El Cid (Apr 19, 2014)

Beckysiv said:


> My beagle puppy is five months old now. And he keeps peeing on his freshly washed bed. He has a plastic bed with two blankets in. As soon as he gets in he will urinate, not a lot, but enough for it to smell. Now this is my first puppy. Everything I read on the internet is contradictory. I see that puppies will never mess where they sleep, but then I read that he is marking his territory.
> 
> When he does pee on his bed is that putting him off sleeping in it? Because we have trouble getting him off our bed and in to his own at night.


My female pup did this too, I do try and use none scented powder when I wash some items.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

what are you washing it in?


----------



## Lizz1155 (Jun 16, 2013)

Beckysiv said:


> My beagle puppy is five months old now. And he keeps peeing on his freshly washed bed. He has a plastic bed with two blankets in. As soon as he gets in he will urinate, not a lot, but enough for it to smell. Now this is my first puppy. Everything I read on the internet is contradictory. I see that puppies will never mess where they sleep, but then I read that he is marking his territory.
> 
> When he does pee on his bed is that putting him off sleeping in it? Because we have trouble getting him off our bed and in to his own at night.


Just to clarify the underlined bit; puppies are naturally disinclined to want to mess where they sleep, but being disinclined isn't the same thing as "never messing where they sleep". They will still mess where they sleep if they have no alternative (i.e when they get desperate, or just don't have the capacity to "hang on"). They will also mess their bedding if they have accidentally been trained to mess where they sleep (e.g if they're crated and their owner ignores them if they bark to be uncrated for the toilet - they learn that barking achieves nothing, so they just mess their crates.)

However I'm fairly sure neither of the above situations applies directly to you.

He's also a bit young to be territory marking though; does he lift his leg when he pees yet? (If not it's probably not territory marking). Does he pee tiny amounts anywhere else in the house?

Seconding the suggestion that you check what you're washing his blankets in; supposedly anything with bleaching agents will just smell like pee to a dog (due the the ammonia), thus can encourage peeing over the top to cover the "another dog's peed here" smell. It's also possible that some of your dog's pee smell is lingering on the blankets even after they've been washed, thus encouraging him to pee there again - apparently biological washing powder is supposed to be used to prevent this.


----------



## Beckysiv (Jul 26, 2014)

Thank you for your very informative reply lizz.

As I said I'm new to the puppy thing and these days the internet is like a book of guidence. But it's difficult when there are so many different solutions to one problem.
No he hasn't learnt to cock his leg when he urinates yet. Should he have by now? 

This is the only place he pees inside the house, no where else.

I've used three different types of washing tabs since I've had him: bold,aerial and surf. Are the smells too strong for him do you think?

Also he only does it a little. Today for example he done it a little only ten minutes after doing a large pee outside. So it's not like he desperately needs the toilet.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Have you checked for a UTI?


----------



## El Cid (Apr 19, 2014)

My pup does a wee (just a little one) as soon as we get out of the gate, not because she is desparate, but to mark the local territory.


----------



## Beckysiv (Jul 26, 2014)

How old is your pup El Cid?


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

I would check fr a UTI and remove the soft bedding. Whenever I have had a puppy/dog which pees in its bed, it has always been solved by removing blankets so there is nothing to soak the pee up until they are out of the habit.


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

I`d go for a vet check first. Then replace the bedding with vetbed. And scrub the plastic with disinfectant or biological powder.


----------

